# applets öffnen im browser funzt nicht



## Julia2 (24. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein Applet in eclipse erstellt, das externe libaries benötigt.
auf welche parameter muss ich achten, wenn ich es als JAR-file einbinden möchte.

Standard
<applet code="ejb/ui/applet.class" width="100" height="100" archive="chat.jar">
funzt nicht.

package ist ejb.ui.applet und befindet sich in einem ordner

gibt es eine classpath parameter bzw. weiß jemand über manifest-dateien bescheid?

danke

p.s. habe  schon in x tutorials geguckt und finde leider nichts 
glaube es liegt am eclipse.


----------



## zilti (24. Jan 2008)

Es wird standardmässig die Jar-Datei geladen. Packe also auch dein Programm in eine Jar. Mehrere Jars trennst du mit einem Komma. Die Class die du in Code angibst: 1. Trenne den Pfad mit Punkten, nicht mit Slashes.
2. Die Class muss die Startclass sein und sich an derselben Stelle befinden. Wenn sich also z.B. die Class in der Jar im Package test befindet, muss die Class auf dem Server im Ordner test liegen (von der aufrufenden Seite aus gesehen).
Ausserdem muss natürlich in der Manifestdatei festgelegt sein, dass diese Class als Startclass aufgerufen werden muss.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2008)

Julia2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <applet code="ejb/ui/applet.class" width="100" height="100" archive="chat.jar">
> funzt nicht.


Was gibt die Java-Konsole aus?
Außerdem muss es lauten:

```
<applet code="ejb.ui.applet" archive="chat.jar" width="100" height="100">
```



			
				zilti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausserdem muss natürlich in der Manifestdatei festgelegt sein, dass diese Class als Startclass aufgerufen werden muss.


Applets brauchen nicht zwingend ein Manifest. Eine Manifest-Datei wird für ein Applet nur beim Signieren angelegt. 
Die Klasse die der Browser starten soll wird im code-Attribut angegeben.

In der FAQ liegt ein etwas älterer Beitrag, der dem Troubleshooting mit Applets dient.


----------

